# to late to split in pa



## Rob S (Nov 8, 2005)

I'm guessing that long-range weather cast is based on climatology. If you split today...it would be around Sept 25 before your new queen started laying...about Oct 14 before new workers took their orientation flight. Global warming hasn't been too slick this summer so below climo numbers might well carry into the fall. 

I'd split in spring with your strong hive, the chances for success would be much better.


----------



## toad (Jun 18, 2009)

I agree this late in the year isn't a good idea. Plus ther is no nectar flow


----------



## indypartridge (Nov 18, 2004)

You might want to read up on some of the ideas for overwintering nucs by Michael Palmer (VT) and Melvin Disselkoen (MI). They make up nucs around mid to late July. Part of their technique involves finding the date of the typical first frost for your area, then counting backwards so that splits/nucs have at least 3 complete brood cycles before the first frost.


----------

